# NEW YORK | 101 Franklin Street | Pro



## TomorrowAB (Jul 10, 2014)

Tribeca, New York City, next to the new global landmark 56 Leonard Street, designed by Herzog de Meuron, Philips International is developing 101 Franklin together with Gensler NYC. Retail, hotel, fitness and office spaces merges in the 22 000 sqm that 101 Franklin has to offer. A prime location for any international brand.

The old office building transforms into a top modern office where people will work, shop, exercise and hang out after work. The rooftop lounges offers a stunning view over nighttime Manhattan. New pocket parks creates open spaces in the facades and creates a healthier work environment.

Gensler teamed up with Tomorrow to design a unique building. 101 Franklin will stand strong next to the landmark 56 Leonard Street.















































images by Tomorrow


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

decently nice renovation project.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*

I think 56 Leonard Street should be removed from the title.



> *CXP JV Closes on $205M Deal for 250 Church St.*
> 
> December 5, 2019
> 
> ...


----------

